# Paph. victoria-regina f. kalinae 'Medusa'AM



## rdlsreno (May 10, 2015)

My Paph. victoria-regina f. kalinae 'Medusa' got an 85 pt AM at the last AOS judging meeting in May. Differ from the regualar Paph. victoria-regina from having a more intense color and very hairy dorsal and synsepals at the back. This usually has a narrow dorsal sepal.


Ramon


Paph. victoria-regina f. kalinae 'Medusa'AM


----------



## Denver (May 10, 2015)

Simply gorgeous! Does it normally hold three flowers?


----------



## rdlsreno (May 10, 2015)

Not sure but this one did last Wednesday and still carrying it today.

Ramon


----------



## tomkalina (May 10, 2015)

Beautiful and the best I've seen to date. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## SlipperFan (May 10, 2015)

How can it possibly be a better flower than this? WOW! Congrats!!!


----------



## Migrant13 (May 10, 2015)

That is beautiful. I love the markings on the dorsal. Congrats on the award!


----------



## abax (May 10, 2015)

Woohoo! Knocking those awards right and left, Ramon.
Beautiful flowers and THREE of them...WOOHOO!


----------



## ehanes7612 (May 11, 2015)

they dont normally hold three flowers..I have also seen one other of this species with three flowers..'council crest' awarded over twenty years ago


----------



## JeanLux (May 11, 2015)

Congratulations!!!! Jean


----------



## smartie2000 (May 11, 2015)

wow that's a wide dorsal!


----------



## fibre (May 11, 2015)

Now that's a sequential bloomer I love!
Congrats! That's fantastic!


----------



## Justin (May 11, 2015)

nice! is the plant slow growing? my VR is slow....


----------



## Linus_Cello (May 11, 2015)

What's needed for an FCC? Looks FCC quality to me.


----------



## Spaph (May 11, 2015)

Congrats! Great growing and great plant you have there!! :clap:


----------



## NYEric (May 11, 2015)

Nice. Are you going to Ecuador for WOC?


----------



## eggshells (May 11, 2015)

That is ridiculous. How can you not love cochlos if they do something like this. I have seen liemianum that holds up to 3 flowers at once. The hard part is getting hold of a clone that does it.


----------



## Lordoftheswarms (May 12, 2015)

Where did you get this plant? I'd like to get one.


----------



## rbedard (May 12, 2015)

Fantastic!


----------



## rdlsreno (May 13, 2015)

Lordoftheswarms said:


> Where did you get this plant? I'd like to get one.



Paph Paradise

Ramon


----------



## rdlsreno (May 13, 2015)

NYEric said:


> Nice. Are you going to Ecuador for WOC?



I don't think so.

Ramon


----------



## Ozpaph (May 15, 2015)

That is a very beautiful and special flower


----------



## NYEric (May 15, 2015)

rdlsreno said:


> Paph Paradise


Thanks for the info.


rdlsreno said:


> I don't think so.


That's too bad.  I'm thinking it is too close and there are too many native orchids there to miss.


----------

